# Another Dollar tree skeleton project



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

So I wanted to have a couple jars to put out around my house and thought a wishing jar would be a good one, So I made this, didn't like the design on the jar and scrubbed it off and will try again tomorrow. What do you think of the "wishing Demon"??



























I think I'll put silver stars and moons on the wishing jar but not sure til I do it ya know.

any suggestions?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is too cute!! I like the star idea for the jar! Did you just stain the skelly.. i got 4 of these the other day and was trying to figure out what to do with them .. Nice job


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

He looks good AZ...
Star idea sounds good

I got a couple of these guys too.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

very nice - great idea.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Great idea. It looks really good. I wish our Dollare Tree would get on the ball and start putting stuff out. All we have at ours as of yesterday are autumn flowers...grrrrrrrr


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love him.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Lovely. Very well done!!


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Great job on the staining and connective tissue.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone ;O)

Cerinad - I did stain him, I used Red Mahogany

Gonna search the web for some patterns to maybe put on the jar, like tribal or witchcrafty symbols. Something to do with wishing or wanting... anyone know of a site to check out?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

AZ that came out great. Love the idea of the wishing jar.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Now I have to go out and buy some. lol Great use for the miniature skelly!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I hate my dollar tree they never have any halloween


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

I bought about 10 of these dears and this is a great Idea! I love it.
Denise


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

What a great idea for a Dollar Tree skeleton. He looks very Zen!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

What did you use at the joints. I have a couple of them. My daugther actually plays with them instead of her barbies and they are starting to come apart. Looks like I will be going back for more.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Here is a very cool font that will look good as the text itself... it's called Common Tongue and at first glance looks like runes but is actually normal letters just "runified"
http://www.fontica.com/font/Common_Tongue


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you Rev!!

Rob - I used Sculptamold molding compound, I like that it isn't so smooth. and is easy to stain or paint.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cool little demon!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice! I have about 8 of those things now (every time I go to the Dollar Tree hoping they have the monster hands, I get more), and I haven't done anything with them yet. I really like how he turned out for you!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, I showed my daughter and she loved it. Think I might give her a couple and tell her to be creative.


----------

